# **That one special pigeon; Your favorite!



## Train (Jul 31, 2011)

Whether it's your best breeder, racer, the color(s) you like, or just simply the one that was raised by hand, I think we all have that one special pigeon that we truly adore/like/love. etc. What is your favorite one and why? Add a picture 

I'll shall start. My favorite pigeon is this white one. I hand-fed/raised him since he was just a baby. It was back in 2009 when I was getting back to the raising pigeon hobby. He's super tame and trust human quite well. I've also taught him a few "fly-to-me" tricks. He always stands his ground when I tease him.

Now, Yours.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Its no secret that this little hen is my baby out there.......everything she touches seems to win!!


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

southtown, what is this birds blood, I also have a hen that's breeds my best birds in the loft and hen Daughters pass it on She is Sure Bet/Golden Mattens.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

It seems whenever I pick a favorite pigeon that will be the one the hawk gets, no favorites for me.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i love black racer with redish pearl eye


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Lovelace said:


> southtown, what is this birds blood, I also have a hen that's breeds my best birds in the loft and hen Daughters pass it on She is Sure Bet/Golden Mattens.


STARS FALL is Hofken/Vandenabeele....Hollywood, President, Picanol


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

orock said:


> It seems whenever I pick a favorite pigeon that will be the one the hawk gets, no favorites for me.


Same here. There is one that I force myself to deny. He is only 3 mo. old.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm with you guys everytime I pick a favorite, the hawk gets it.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I have one that WALKS all over me...Eats my peanuts.....Bites my Ears....And Talks all the TIME....No it`s not my wife..Only the Pigeon named "Barbara" who is named after my wife....She is a Barbara CLONE !!! hahahahahaha!!!!! Alamo


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I have a soft spot for a pigeon my children named "Guido" he is the BC cock in this photo. He is the sire to the best hen on my race team (5x=1st).


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

TBIRD Racing.....I like Guido also...That`s an excellent example of a cock bird...With that said,I want all you NEW pigeon people to LOOK and STUDY this cock bird....It is "without handling him",that I am making an assesment on his quality...I am not paying and heed to the, "He is the sire of a hen that has 5x1st`s".....I am banking on what I see in the pigeon...I cannot see his eyes,throat,which I place alot of VALUE to....I`m going by visual means,and not even being in person....
*What say you ?? *What am I placing my opinions on,with this pigeon ??? Alamo


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Alamo said:


> TBIRD Racing.....I like Guido also...That`s an excellent example of a cock bird...With that said,I want all you NEW pigeon people to LOOK and STUDY this cock bird....It is "without handling him",that I am making an assesment on his quality...I am not paying and heed to the, "He is the sire of a hen that has 5x1st`s".....I am banking on what I see in the pigeon...I cannot see his eyes,throat,which I place alot of VALUE to....I`m going by visual means,and not even being in person....
> *What say you ?? *What am I placing my opinions on,with this pigeon ??? Alamo


Im very curious to know because I bred that bird and still have the parents, so please, do tell


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

#1)Size....Not to small or large...Short legs,small compact neck.....

#2)Feathers....The last primary flights are touching and are "Inside" the BANDING on the tail...

#3) Beak... Large/wide....

#4) Head/Eyes/Expression....There is a great look of inteligence.....

#5) Balance.....The pigeon looks to be well sized in his appearence...That means,every part of his body,seems to match "All Parts"....Nothing looks out of place....

This is all that I can tell from a photo....Handling the pigeon,would be great...But I would purchase a pigeon as such,without and preservation...This pigeon should hande very well...Real super nice pigeon !!You can send me a 2012 "DAUGHTER" anytime you like...hahahahahaha!!!!!Alamo


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

This is my favorite bird, the bird on the right. He has won money and diplomas. Not to mention hes a sharp looking bird.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Boy that is a nice looking bird!! What is he?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

ST Racers...You haven`t replied to my 5 thoughts on your cock bird !!! Alamo


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Alamo said:


> ST Racers...You haven`t replied to my 5 thoughts on your cock bird !!! Alamo


HAHA..I missed it. You are right on all those things. He is a very nice bird!! If you look on my blogspot, his parents are "Inky Boy" and PROPIGEON 07 502.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Boy that is a nice looking bird!! What is he?


Sire is full Fabry and dam is 12.5% Stassart, 62.5% Fabry, and 25% Janssen. They both handle like distance pigeons. Sire is HUGE like a cornish hen, dam is a little bit more then average sized. The splash cock is odd, handles like a distance pigeon but he matured super super fast!!! Hoping to get plenty more like him. He was flying 30+ minutes a day when he had yellow fuzies. I'm trying to get birds that go up quick so they aren't sitting ducks for hawks for too long.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> Sire is full Fabry and dam is 12.5% Stassart, 62.5% Fabry, and 25% Janssen. They both handle like distance pigeons. Sire is HUGE like a cornish hen, dam is a little bit more then average sized. The splash cock is odd, handles like a distance pigeon but he matured super super fast!!! Hoping to get plenty more like him. He was flying 30+ minutes a day when he had yellow fuzies. I'm trying to get birds that go up quick so they aren't sitting ducks for hawks for too long.


Think he got that white tail from the Fabry blood??


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Think he got that white tail from the Fabry blood??


No idea I don't really know anything about Fabrys or Stassarts, just Janssens lol


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

One of my favorite pigeons is one I had during college. I couldnt keep up with pigeons and college, so I gave pigeons up to focus on my education. A couple years later I was on campus walking out of class and a baby pigeons was sitting next to his dead mother (killed by a construction worker I think) on the ground. I scooped him up, named him Baby Huey and hand raised him from a squeeker. Very tame bird that was always happy to see me.
Sadly one day I came home and he was gone, im not sure if a hawk got him or he found a mate.








My best bird right now is my Janssen cock on the front of this picture:


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is my pet feral pigeon "Kevin". I use him as a pumper for my race birds.









Those BBs are awesome looking!!


----------



## Train (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice birds all.  

My first winter baby just hatch.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

HAHA...me and 21751 share the same birthday!


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

Here is my favorite, he is one of my breeders. I almost lost him once.... a hawk grabbed him through the wire while he was in the aviary luckily he got away.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Southtown our ferals look identical haha


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

nice birds everyone!!


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

It would be two hand raised Satinettes . Raised separately , one is named Pumpkin and the other Patch . Patch is a bit more adventurous than Pumpkin , and flies about more . Pumpkin talks to me a lot and prefers being nearer . Always dancing and cooing .


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

My favorite is all my racing homers I just can't wait to get Blue Bomber (Cov33, 2011 PT race winner)! Then I will have a #1 fav I will post his pic as soon as Tom sends him here! By the way, anyone heard from Flap???


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

rackerman said:


> My favorite is all my racing homers I just can't wait to get Blue Bomber (Cov33, 2012 PT race winner)! Then I will have a #1 fav I will post his pic as soon as Tom sends him here! By the way, anyone heard from Flap???


no news from flap here, but this is 2011 buddy!!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Fixed the year.........THANKS


----------

